# The universe itself is God



## Stealthstyle (Jul 9, 2016)

Not some invisible man in the sky.
The universe controls everything has rules of physics controls gravity and should be worshiped more than some invisible man in the sky.


----------



## Morbid Angel (Jul 9, 2016)

people have no idea. there is no mortal answer. the universe is just a ripple in the truth. our existence is benign.


----------



## MeJuana (Jul 9, 2016)

Something can't come from nothing so therefore nothing can not exist. If nothing could exist we would be nothing since nothing is the theoretical start. So if nothing can't exist then everything must exist. Therefore somewhere in some plain of reality all things are true. The only real question is which plain of reality are we on? By the way I think we are the universe and we are all part of the same energy that brought everything into existence. We may never be in this state of matter again but we will always exist.


----------



## KoSmIcTRaveLer (Jul 10, 2016)

Stealthstyle said:


> Not some invisible man in the sky.
> The universe controls everything has rules of physics controls gravity and should be worshiped more than some invisible man in the sky.


GOOD READ


----------



## x15 (Jul 10, 2016)

Stealthstyle said:


> Not some invisible man in the sky.
> The universe controls everything has rules of physics controls gravity and should be worshiped more than some invisible man in the sky.



by definition God (if the biblical definition is used). God would have to be outside of creation, the things made, like the universe. God would have to be something more powerful than the universe & the laws of physics in order to create them, for example, cause & effect, the cause has to be greater than the effect.

scientists tell us time was created at the beginning of the universe. God is outside of time. the universe is stuck in time since it had a beginning & it has a ending event.

by definition, there is God then everything else, creation.

'In the beginning God created the heavens & the earth.'
genesis 1:1

'...before you had formed the earth & the world,
from eternity past to eternity future you are God.'
psalms 90:2


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 10, 2016)

x15 said:


> by definition God (if the biblical definition is used). God would have to be outside of creation, the things made, like the universe. God would have to be something more powerful than the universe & the laws of physics in order to create them, for example, cause & effect, the cause has to be greater than the effect.
> 
> scientists tell us time was created at the beginning of the universe. God is outside of time. the universe is stuck in time since it had a beginning & it has a ending event.
> 
> ...


Besides your argument from ignorance, what made God?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2016)

The universe as god theory is good enough for me. It fits the facts, which damn little 'religion' ever seems to.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 11, 2016)

Greet the day with love!


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 11, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Besides your argument from ignorance, what made God?



An Italian chef?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 11, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Greet the day with love!


Absolutely


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 11, 2016)

Morbid Angel said:


> people have no idea. there is no mortal answer. the universe is just a ripple in the truth. our existence is benign.


Hmmmmmm... Ragnar's existence was definitely not benign..


----------



## Appalachianhills (Jul 11, 2016)

Stealthstyle said:


> Not some invisible man in the sky.
> The universe controls everything has rules of physics controls gravity and should be worshiped more than some invisible man in the sky.


I had this same breakthrough a few years ago... It was life changing to say the least.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2016)

God has a giant booty!


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 11, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> God has a giant booty!


and a big black hole.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> and a big black hole.


Touché


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> and a big black hole.


God's sister is a prostitute. She's a "super massive" black hole.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2016)

Hmm... there's a "yo momma's so fat" joke here somewhere.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 11, 2016)

MeJuana said:


> Something can't come from nothing so therefore nothing can not exist. If nothing could exist we would be nothing since nothing is the theoretical start. So if nothing can't exist then everything must exist. Therefore somewhere in some plain of reality all things are true. The only real question is which plain of reality are we on? By the way I think we are the universe and we are all part of the same energy that brought everything into existence. We may never be in this state of matter again but we will always exist.



So, in other words when somebody asks us, "what's the matter" ?

A proper reply would be, "everything" ?


----------



## Morbid Angel (Jul 11, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Hmmmmmm... Ragnar's existence was definitely not benign..


Not in our sense. But ours is not the majority.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

Morbid Angel said:


> Not in our sense. But ours is not the majority.


 Agreed


----------



## x15 (Jul 13, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Besides your argument from ignorance, what made God?


argument from ignorance? please no need to insult. 

what is more plausible regarding the beginning of this universe?
1. the universe just happened out of nothing? this would be magic not science nor logic. 
2. the universe was created by a higher being more powerful & independent of the universe? 

"what made God"

by definition God is a necessary being, by definition it is impossible that he fail to exist, this is the definition of God. unless im mistaken & youre talking about something else.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 13, 2016)

x15 said:


> argument from ignorance? please no need to insult.
> 
> what is more plausible regarding the beginning of this universe?
> 1. the universe just happened out of nothing? this would be magic not science nor logic.
> ...


Provide evidence for assertion #1, or you're just guessing. 

Provide evidence for assertion #2, or I'll treat your whole argument like a #2 and flush it down the toilet.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Provide evidence for assertion #1, or you're just guessing.
> 
> Provide evidence for assertion #2, or I'll treat your whole argument like a #2 and flush it down the toilet.


Great comment lol


----------



## x15 (Jul 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Provide evidence for assertion #1, or you're just guessing.
> 
> Provide evidence for assertion #2, or I'll treat your whole argument like a #2 and flush it down the toilet.


i dont need to provide evidence. i made statements. statements as to what you think is more plausible. you can make up youre own mind & find your own evidence to support your beliefs 




but, to reiterate with a little evidence,

1. scientifically speaking, im saying the universe had a beginning. did it appear from nothing? nothing just appears from nothing.
nothing + nothing = nothing

here's what steven hawking says, 
"All the evidence seems to indicate, that the universe has not existed forever, but that it had a beginning, about 15 billion years ago. This is probably the most remarkable discovery of modern cosmology."

alexander vilenkin,
"The volume of the universe increases with time. Inflation cannot be eternal and must have some sort of a beginning."
http://inference-review.com/article/the-beginning-of-the-universe

this is what nasa says about the beginning of the universe,
"...the evolution of the universe over 13.77 billion years. The far left depicts the earliest moment we can now probe, when a period of "inflation" produced a burst of exponential growth in the universe."
http://map.gsfc.nasa.gov/media/060915/index.html

again, what's more plausible, that the beginning just happened or that it has a cause?

i say it had a cause 


2. the law of causality,
what is more plausible, our life supporting planet happened by accident or it is precisely designed to support life, human life?
or, it all happened by random chance & we are so so lucky? 

cause & effect is the evidence, the law of causality. the cause must be more powerful than nasa's link to the beginning of space, time & matter ... the cause must be beyond the range or limits of the effect — hence God — spaceless, timeless, immaterial & enormously powerful

do you meticulously grow your own weed with care or leave it up to chance? same thing with the universe, it is obvious meticulous loving care was taken to design & create it, otherwise, what chance creates chance destroys. 


i say it has an awesome designer — the God of the bible 



peace


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jul 13, 2016)

I will save the rest of this thread for me to read tomorrow in my office. Because it makes me. 













Good stuff tho. Peace and love always.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 13, 2016)

x15 said:


> i dont need to provide evidence. i made statements. statements as to what you think is more plausible. you can make up youre own mind & find your own evidence to support your beliefs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TL;DR is the Internet's way of saying you failed Occam's Razor test.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 13, 2016)

x15 said:


> argument from ignorance? please no need to insult.
> 
> what is more plausible regarding the beginning of this universe?
> 1. the universe just happened out of nothing? this would be magic not science nor logic.
> ...


Now you're playing God of the Gaps. You are inserting God in the dips in our current knowledge.

The universe as we know it today started 14 billion years ago. It's possible the universe always existed, and we might be in a multiverse?

Here's a debate between Physics professor Sean Carroll & Theologian William Lane Craig.

Get some popcorn...


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 14, 2016)

Somebody found some acid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x15 (Jul 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> TL;DR is the Internet's way of saying you failed Occam's Razor test.


?

ockham's razor states only one cause is required to explain the effect, no infinite regressions. not sure how youre using this.

peace


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2016)

x15 said:


> ?
> 
> ockham's razor states only one cause is required to explain the effect, no infinite regressions. not sure how youre using this.
> 
> peace


'The simplest explanation is most likely correct'


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 15, 2016)

I've said this. God is the flux of life, experiencing every possibility that exists through us, in every possible dimension. God is essentially the collective unconscious. The soul is just part of that vast constellation of energy.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I've said this. God is the flux of life, experiencing every possibility that exists through us, in every possible dimension. God is essentially the collective unconscious. The soul is just part of that vast constellation of energy.


Not one shred of evidence in support of the idea that we or anything else has a soul. When we die, it's just like a computer shutting down. Only we don't get to reboot.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not one shred of evidence in support of the idea that we or anything else has a soul. When we die, it's just like a computer shutting down. Only we don't get to reboot.


I feel differently, but to each their own.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I feel differently, but to each their own.


I fervently HOPE I'm wrong, but again- where's the evidence?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I fervently HOPE I'm wrong, but again- where's the evidence?


I dunno, I was agnostic and a cynic before the Ayahuasca. I saw a lot of things that made a lot of other things make more sense. I definitely will say that Ayahuasca is much different than most other psychedelics. Spiritual, not recreational. I think what I've felt since then is pretty solid, and I've never really had faith in anything before.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I dunno, I was agnostic and a cynic before the Ayahuasca. I saw a lot of things that made a lot of other things make more sense. I definitely will say that Ayahuasca is much different than most other psychedelics. Spiritual, not recreational. I think what I've felt since then is pretty solid, and I've never really had faith in anything before.


Only one way to find out. You first...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Only one way to find out. You first...


I'll take my time. But I think once we die, our soul/spiritual identity is torn apart/disintegrated, and eventually your energy is reconfigured when you are reborn. It's difficult to explain.


----------



## x15 (Jul 15, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Now you're playing God of the Gaps. You are inserting God in the dips in our current knowledge.


i see your point, but, i would like to say it would be 'God of the gaps' if we did not have prior knowledge of creation from the bible (God's revelation of Himself) which so exquisitely & perfectly spells out exactly how the universe as we know it was created, written many thousands of years ago prior to what science is just now confirming to be true.
moses to scientists, 'youre welcome'.  


for example,
1 In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth. 2 The earth was formless and void, and darkness was over the surface of the deep, and the Spirit of God was moving over the surface of the waters. 3 Then God said, “Let there be light”; and there was light. 4 God saw that the light was good; and God separated the light from the darkness. 

what science now confirms, 
1. the universe did indeed have a beginning
2. darkness has been/is predominant in the universe since the beginning
3. light did separate from darkness — energy first then light
4. earth was a water planet at one time then land masses
5. time had a beginning — energy first then time
6. mass had a beginning — energy first then mass
7. the universe was made first then the earth — correct order
8. the earth was indeed formless at one time
9. the five 'ultimate scientific ideas' from herbert spencer (darwin's contemporary): time, force, action, space, & matter (in the beginning, God, created, heavens, earth)

the genesis account is even in the correct order of creation as science now confirms it. scientists did not believe these things just 50 years ago but now it is the consensus backed up by research, see above links from nasa, alexander vilenkin from a previous post.

the God of the bible revealed these things at a time when humankind could in not prove these things to be true, hence, revelation from the creator or a remarkable coincidence.

here's my favorite who got it right first, bible vs science quotes from almost 2000 years ago:
bible, ''...what is seen was not made out of things that are visible.' hebrew's 11.3 (esv)
science "molecules, atoms, energy,..."
pretty profound i'd say or what a coincidence


& by the way, if youre going to use 'God of the gaps' the same is true for atheists, 'atheist of the gaps' anybody but God by inserting anything other than God or non-materialistic regardless as to whether it makes sense or not.


----------



## x15 (Jul 15, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> The universe as we know it today started 14 billion years ago. It's possible the universe always existed, and we might be in a multiverse?
> 
> Here's a debate between Physics professor Sean Carroll & Theologian William Lane Craig.
> 
> Get some popcorn...


multiverse? well, regardless how many universes it would have to begin somewhere with the first one  


thank you for the link! 

peace.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 15, 2016)

x15 said:


> i see your point, but, i would like to say it would be 'God of the gaps' if we did not have prior knowledge of creation from the bible (God's revelation of Himself) which so exquisitely & perfectly spells out exactly how the universe as we know it was created, written many thousands of years ago prior to what science is just now confirming to be true.
> moses to scientists, 'youre welcome'.
> 
> 
> ...


See, the thing is, the Bible doesn't account for dinosaurs, so when is God releasing the prequel? Not trying to be a dick. I just got this guy in my Bio class that's a total Bible Banger and he was talking about how Satanists kill people all the time. I asked him when was the last time he remekbered, and he couldn't tell me. Then I reminded him that more people have been killed by Christians during the Crusades than by Satanists throughout history. He said "That's Old Testament." I said "Old Testament? It was hundreds of years AD when the Crusades occurred, and the Crusaders were Christian, not Jewish." I hate trying to reason with people who twist shit to put their beliefs in a better light.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 15, 2016)

And don't you dare say that Satan put dinosaur fossils in the ground to test us, because that's exactly the kind of bullshit I'm talking about. False. Dinosaurs existed.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I hate trying to reason with people who twist shit to put their beliefs in a better light.


Get used to it. Everyone seems to be getting in on this act.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> And don't you dare say that Satan put dinosaur fossils in the ground to test us, because that's exactly the kind of bullshit I'm talking about. False. Dinosaurs existed.


But Smurfs are indeed emissaries of the devil.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 16, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> See, the thing is, the Bible doesn't account for dinosaurs, so when is God releasing the prequel? Not trying to be a dick. I just got this guy in my Bio class that's a total Bible Banger and he was talking about how Satanists kill people all the time. I asked him when was the last time he remekbered, and he couldn't tell me. Then I reminded him that more people have been killed by Christians during the Crusades than by Satanists throughout history. He said "That's Old Testament." I said "Old Testament? It was hundreds of years AD when the Crusades occurred, and the Crusaders were Christian, not Jewish." I hate trying to reason with people who twist shit to put their beliefs in a better light.


Don't forget about Joshua. He took ethnic cleansing to a new level. Entire cities got "put to the sword". Every living thing got skewered. (Newborn babies, puppies, you name it.) 
That's some sick shit!
Oh but the bible said those people were bad.
Really? And who wrote the bible? The people doing the killing, that's who.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm thinking God created us long before we could walk on this rock. In his image. Kinda makes Darwin right.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 16, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm thinking God created us long before we could walk on this rock. In his image. Kinda makes Darwin right.


Actually, we created god in our image -- including emotions like jealousy & anger. 
I don't know what happens when we die, but I am certain that wherever I end up, I'll fit in. Even if it's just lights out, game over.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 16, 2016)

If the universe is God, WTF is he thinking?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If the universe is God, WTF is he thinking?


Does God need to?, hold on Im digging out my Black Sabbath and a turntable.


----------



## x15 (Jul 16, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> See, the thing is, the Bible doesn't account for dinosaurs, so when is God releasing the prequel?


genesis is general categories, for example, for animals but...

first, we have nature's record of fossils so we know they were real, duh. 
second, we have the biblical records which mentions great terrible reptiles which verify the fossil records, so here we go...


Genesis 1:21 (NASB Strong's)
21 God created the great sea monsters (taniyn) and every living creature that moves, with which the waters swarmed after their kind, and every winged bird after its kind; and God saw that it was good.

Genesis 1:21 (NRSV)
21 So God created the great sea monsters (taniyn) and every living creature that moves, of every kind, with which the waters swarm, and every winged bird of every kind. And God saw that it was good.

Genesis 1:21 (CJB)
21 God created the great sea creatures (taniyn) and every living thing that creeps, so that the water swarmed with all kinds of them, and there was every kind of winged bird; and God saw that it was good.

Genesis 1:21 (KJV Strong's)
21 And God created great whales (taniyn), and every living creature that moveth, which the waters brought forth abundantly, after their kind, and every winged fowl after his kind: and God saw that it was good.


the hebrew word for reptile is 'taniyn' or 'tannin' or 'tanniyn' or 'tanneem.' sometimes 'taniyn' is mistranslated to monster or whale or cow or dragon or hippopotamus, it should be reptile. EDIT: the king james version has the incorrect translation for great 'taniyn'

here is why, 
remember the famous aaron throws down a stick in front of pharaoh & it turns to a 'taniyn' a reptile most likely a snake/serpent or crocodile

(ESV Strong's) 9 “When Pharaoh says to you, ‘Prove yourselves by working a miracle,’ then you shall say to Aaron, ‘Take your staff and cast it down before Pharaoh, that it may become a serpent (taniyn).'” 10 So Moses and Aaron went to Pharaoh and did just as the Lord commanded. Aaron cast down his staff before Pharaoh and his servants, and it became a serpent (taniyn)."

notice in the kjv 'whale' would be the incorrect translation for 'taniyn?"

the confusion stems from a mistranslation from the "Septuagint' greek translation from the hebrew texts which mistranslates 'taniyn' to 'whale' & not reptile.

so, how does one translate big reptile into greek? 

'deinos' — 'big, terrible' or 'fearfully great'
'sauros' — 'reptile'

dinosaur! presto!

if the greek had been faithful to the hebrew language the bible would say 'dinosaurs' not whales nor dragons


more big reptiles

Ezekiel 29:3 (NASB Strong's)
3 Speak and say, ‘Thus says the Lord God,
“Behold, I am against you, Pharaoh king of Egypt,
The great (gadol) monster (taniyn) that lies in the midst of his rivers,
That has said, ‘My Nile is mine, and I myself have made it.’

Ezekiel 32:2 (ESV Strong's)
2 “Son of man, raise a lamentation over Pharaoh king of Egypt and say to him:
“You consider yourself a lion of the nations,
but you are like a dragon (taniyn) in the seas;
you burst forth in your rivers,
trouble the waters with your feet,
and foul their rivers.'


'great monster' should read 'great reptile'

the hebrew word for giant, great, mighty is 'gadol'

'gadol taniyn'

a mighty or great or giant reptile large enough to trouble the waters with it's feet & foul their rivers

'dalah' - to make turbid, stir up, trouble


peace


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 16, 2016)

TL;DR. Love you, bro, but I just don't believe in a Judeo-Christian God. I don't believe God is that arrogant or condemning. Fear is not love. In the Bible, God is guilty of envy, wrath, and pride--the same things he says to us are sin. And if God created everything, God created Evil, and there would be no need for a Devil. Also, if the Devil were an angel, it would have to be God's will that he fall, because what separates man from angel is free will. Satan, being an angel, would be incapable of rebelling, along with the other angels.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 16, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> TL;DR. Love you, bro, but I just don't believe in a Judeo-Christian God. I don't believe God is that arrogant or condemning. Fear is not love. In the Bible, God is guilty of envy, wrath, and pride--the same things he says to us are sin. And if God created everything, God created Evil, and there would be no need for a Devil. Also, if the Devil were an angel, it would have to be God's will that he fall, because what separates man from angel is free will. Satan, being an angel, would be incapable of rebelling, along with the other angels.


If everything comes from god, the devil is included. He is a key player in the game & if he quits, it's over. 
Blaming the devil for everything is pointless. He is just doing his job.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 16, 2016)

It always cracks me up when sports figures give credit to god when they play well, but there's zero blame when they play like shit. Where was god when you dropped the ball? Is he mad at you? Maybe you didn't donate enough money...


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 18, 2016)

x15 said:


> i see your point, but, i would like to say it would be 'God of the gaps' if we did not have prior knowledge of creation from the bible (God's revelation of Himself) which so exquisitely & perfectly spells out exactly how the universe as we know it was created, written many thousands of years ago prior to what science is just now confirming to be true.
> moses to scientists, 'youre welcome'.
> 
> 
> ...


According to the Buybull the Earth existed before light. We are star stuff that burned out billions of years before Earth even existed.

There's a molten glass dome (firmament) that separates the ocean waters from the waters of Heaven. This is observational (just look up at the blue sky 360° degrees) with ignorance of water molecules in the stratosphere.

The Sun is created after the Earth, along with the stars, and the Moon is it's own light.

The ancient Goat herders got plants being the first life right. 
"
Genesis 1:26 And God saith, *`Let Us make man in Our image, according to Our likeness*, and let them rule over fish of the sea, and over fowl of the heavens, and over cattle, and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that is creeping on the earth.'"

Here is the first hint that the Buybull has polytheistic origins that was changed to monotheism. 

*Hebrews 11:3Young's Literal Translation (YLT)*

"3 by faith we understand the ages to have been prepared by a saying of God, in regard to the things seen not having come out of things appearing;"

Yeah... Powerful enough to speak things into existence, but have followers doing mental gymnastics to ignore evidence to the contrary. 

The "God of the gaps" is alive & well in the Dopamine addicted minds of people that want to step out of reality instead of doing the work of making things better for future generations.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 18, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I've said this. God is the flux of life, experiencing every possibility that exists through us, in every possible dimension. God is essentially the collective unconscious. The soul is just part of that vast constellation of energy.


WOW! This along with the pseudoscience of Carl Jung in your signature.

Please! What strain & breeder for your smoke?


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 18, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I dunno, I was agnostic and a cynic before the Ayahuasca. I saw a lot of things that made a lot of other things make more sense. I definitely will say that Ayahuasca is much different than most other psychedelics. Spiritual, not recreational. I think what I've felt since then is pretty solid, and I've never really had faith in anything before.


OH! I see. You take chemicals that invert your subconscious thoughts into your waking consciousness along with man's evolutionary capacity for patternicity, and interpret as having meaning that's relevant? 

Smooth....


----------



## SoOLED (Jul 18, 2016)

the answer to this is probably very simple and right in front of us. We however are not equipped to see it.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 18, 2016)

x15 said:


> i see your point, but, i would like to say it would be 'God of the gaps' if we did not have prior knowledge of creation from the bible (God's revelation of Himself) which so exquisitely & perfectly spells out exactly how the universe as we know it was created, written many thousands of years ago prior to what science is just now confirming to be true.
> moses to scientists, 'youre welcome'.
> 
> 
> ...


This is bullshit. Get educated...Please.

Ever try talking to an addict out of addiction? The same neurochemical processes are at work for thought addictions.

Your addiction is God belief. Anything that goes against this causes cognitive dissonance. This is the Dopamine strengthened pathways in the brain that are bridges getting yanked at because deviations from the expected reward (Heaven) is ingrained.

In other words the ancient part of the brain that motivates for the gathering of resources & reproduction is overtaking the more modern thinking frontal lobe.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 18, 2016)

x15 said:


> genesis is general categories, for example, for animals but...
> 
> first, we have nature's record of fossils so we know they were real, duh.
> second, we have the biblical records which mentions great terrible reptiles which verify the fossil records, so here we go...
> ...


Dinosaurs in ancient Egypt?

Not like they had Nile Crocs.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 18, 2016)

If god is god. Then god controls the fact that some dont believe in god and always will control everything. No argument is right since every argument is right.

The universe has a beginning because of perspective. It probably has no beginning. Death will call for every soul and explain this truth to each body being dismantled into particles and erased from the arguement against it.

The beginning is a perspective of counsciousness. The brain can only percieve so large of a reality. As far fetched as that may seem to science, it will explain itself in a useable, mathematical, tangible way. This will allow worm holes, time travel, paradoxes, partial realities.

If i live in a universe of constant creation, i can declare an artistic expression of god. Because any character i invent is subject to limitless possibilities, it will effect the world around it, as if it were god itself. Because, everything, everyone, is part of god.

"Nothing" is called space. Space first fills with everything. Space is the idea separating existance from nonexistance. Nonexiatance is a thing, space is not. The place that is called space is actually a place of creation. It will take everything and create everything.

Hare krishna
Hare rama

These are characters that are god because imagination may say so. They are not if imagination says it is not. But to say there is no god is to say there is no word for god.

Admitting you have spoken the name, GOD, is all it takes to see in yourself that you understand the way god works. God does everything forever and will never have to answer for a crime on anything. We need to take care of others and ourselves because God is in control.

Man fears death too much. Nobody survives in the bible. Even God slays the human form of Jesus Christ. The soul that is the epitomey of goodness.

Well if god is in control then why wouldnt i just do what i want? You can and have been but you probably arent a creative individual and that's a personal problem.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 18, 2016)

This is how most are able to answer these questions when using the bible as the answer guide.


----------



## x15 (Jul 18, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Ever try talking to an addict out of addiction? The same neurochemical processes are at work for thought addictions.
> 
> In other words the ancient part of the brain that motivates for the gathering of resources & reproduction is overtaking the more modern thinking frontal lobe.



soooo, what youre saying is your thoughts are 
'neurochemical processes are at work for thought addictions' & your thoughts are also '...Anything that goes against this causes cognitive dissonance. This is the Dopamine strengthened pathways in the brain that are bridges getting yanked at because deviations from...'

& your 
'...ancient part of the brain that motivates for the gathering of resources & reproduction is overtaking the more modern thinking frontal lobe' as well 

your logic doesnt make sense, youre doing the same thing you accuse me of

you cant have it both ways

peace


----------



## x15 (Jul 18, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Dinosaurs in ancient Egypt?
> 
> Not like they had Nile Crocs.



you do know you just proved my point? 

large reptile. 
dino = large
saurus = reptile

& we know there were larger ones by the fossil records from that area & throughout the world.

the bible is correct again by recording dinosaurs

no one ever reads posts
old testament hebrew from the bible:
'gadol' — big, great
'taniyn' — reptile

greek:
'deinos' — 'big, terrible' or 'fearfully great'
'sauros' — 'reptile' 'lizard'

dinosaur! presto!

peace


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 18, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> This is bullshit. Get educated...Please.
> 
> Ever try talking to an addict out of addiction? The same neurochemical processes are at work for thought addictions.
> 
> ...


Respectfully disagree. I think there is a time when it is _reason_ that causes people to see a bigger picture / "God".

You / no one can compute the amount of available information (known and unknown), so, is it God of the Gaps-ish to say that it cannot be possible that a "God" exists?


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jul 19, 2016)

At the beginning there was no "God", thus, he does not exist.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 19, 2016)

dont say He buddybud

thats messed up man. like god's a human or something?
it's a stupid ass argument,


if god doesnt want you to think there is a god then by god you wont think there's a god. but clearly there's a god. doesnt mean you get a gold challice and the knowledge of thousand wisemen and eternal life. you and i and him and her are gonna get snuffed. but theres a god involved with everything! again, like how your disbelief is from god still. my inability to sit down and not type this is a result of god.

ever play "the game". if you know about "the game" then you lose the game. if you know about God you have already lost.

silly ass shit.


but no this post is silly. cuz who the fuck am I?


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 19, 2016)

x15 said:


> soooo, what youre saying is your thoughts are
> 'neurochemical processes are at work for thought addictions' & your thoughts are also '...Anything that goes against this causes cognitive dissonance. This is the Dopamine strengthened pathways in the brain that are bridges getting yanked at because deviations from...'
> 
> & your
> ...


What I'm saying I can back it up with evidence based science.

You are working through confirmation, and cognitive biases.

How We Learn - Synapses and Neural Pathways






Critical Thinking, Confirmation Bias, & You


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 19, 2016)

x15 said:


> you do know you just proved my point?
> 
> large reptile.
> dino = large
> ...


So the Nile Croc previously pictured is not a "fearfully great reptile"?

Your line of thinking is false equivalency through confirmation bias.

Your logic is:

A) There's evidence for breakfast cereals. 

B) There's such thing as a Navy with a rank of Captain.

C) Therefore since A & B is true, this makes Captain Crunch real.

This is very detrimental thinking that drags societies.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 19, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Respectfully disagree. I think there is a time when it is _reason_ that causes people to see a bigger picture / "God".
> 
> You / no one can compute the amount of available information (known and unknown), so, is it God of the Gaps-ish to say that it cannot be possible that a "God" exists?


I'm not saying there's no God. I'm saying there's no evidence for one outside people's Dopamine pumped imaginations. 

All that Theists have to do is provide evidence, untill then it's reasonable not to believe.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2016)

I still think Google is the closest humans have come to God.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I still think Google is the closest humans have come to God.


That along with Ice Cream except for the lactose intolerant heathens.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> That along with Ice Cream except for the lactose intolerant heathens.


There is indeed such a thing as lactose free ice cream... I don't even want to know more.


----------



## Morbid Angel (Jul 20, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> That along with Ice Cream except for the lactose intolerant heathens.


Sir! 

I'll have you know I can handle milk just fine! I just dont like ice cream..


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 20, 2016)

Morbid Angel said:


> Sir!
> 
> I'll have you know I can handle milk just fine! I just dont like ice cream..


You killed our savior Haagan Daz, and deny his deliciousness.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jul 20, 2016)

God's not real..but there's God in everything..yin/yan, faced facts.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 20, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> I'm not saying there's no God. I'm saying there's no evidence for one outside people's Dopamine pumped imaginations.
> 
> All that Theists have to do is provide evidence, untill then it's reasonable not to believe.


"All that theists have to do".

Can't even say that I am in the mix of theist / atheist, and I have nothing to prove. For you, it is reasonable not to believe, and that makes no difference in my life, tbh.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 20, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> "All that theists have to do".
> 
> Can't even say that I am in the mix of theist / atheist, and I have nothing to prove. For you, it is reasonable not to believe, and that makes no difference in my life, tbh.


Then don't Strawman me again.


----------



## x15 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> At the beginning there was no "God", thus, he does not exist.


what was at the beginning then?

peace


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 20, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Then don't Strawman me again.


Incorrect. I was not looking to refute anything, I posted my perspective which is entirely different.

Best of luck. Also, I'll do as I please, thanks.


----------



## x15 (Jul 20, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> According to the Buybull the Earth existed before light. We are star stuff that burned out billions of years before Earth even existed.
> 
> The Sun is created after the Earth, along with the stars, and the Moon is it's own light.




according to science the earth is older than the sun. 
the sun is younger than earth, the earth is older than the moon.

here's why,
the earth is older (water samples) than the sun (final stages of a t-star) & the moon (rock samples from astronauts).

earth was a water planet before it became a water & land planet (via plate tectonics).

regarding light (photons) & the earth (matter) existing prior to light:

the timeline from science & the bible is...

first,
according to science (nasa & cosmologists) was light first or matter?

matter was first.

what is matter?
matter is, hydrogen, helium, lithium, beryllium, boron (at the very beginning of universe)

what is light?
light is a photon, photons are both particles (of matter) & waves

the sun is matter. which produces light. see the order? 
matter first then light. 
no matter no light. 
the sun is mostly hydrogen & helium with traces of oxygen, carbon, nitrogen, silicon...the reactions of these elements (matter) produce light
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/tables/suncomp.html

light begins after creation, darkness (dark energy & dark matter) then light (see link below from nasa)

energy first then matter, matter is made from energy, energy is the basis of matter.

the universe is/was dark energy then dark matter, they existed before light

light separates from darkness — by nasa
dark energy & dark matter, http://jwst.nasa.gov/firstlight.html
light separates from darkness, http://map.gsfc.nasa.gov/media/080998/index.html

light separates from darkness — by the bible (written 5000 years prior to nasa)
"In the beginning, God created the heavens and the earth. 2 The earth was without form and void, and darkness was over the face of the deep
"And God said, “Let there be light,” and there was light. 4 And God saw that the light was good. And God separated the light from the darkness." <--- see the order? matter was already created then light came later.
(esv genesis 1:1-4)

& possibly all electromagnetic spectrums of light, radio, radiation, microwave, infrared, ultraviolet, visible...


the sun & moon,
since we know light had already been created these 'other' visible lights arrive later in creation's timeline,
"And God made the two great lights — the greater light to rule the day and the lesser light to rule the night — and the stars. 17 And God set them in the expanse of the heavens to give light on the earth."

regarding the sun, God made matter, one which was turned into a sphere made mostly of hydrogen & helium with traces of oxygen, carbon, nitrogen, silicon...a nuclear reaction took place which produced light to rule the day...  

& now a word on orbits,
notice the bible says, "And God set them in the expanse of the heavens to give light on the earth"

the hebrew word 'set' is 'natan' — means 'to assign'

'and God assigned them (the sun & the moon) in the expanse of the heavens to give light on the earth'
the mass of matter & the force of gravity at work — orbits — presto!  notice the orbit around the sun came later after the creation of planet earth. 'natan' ('assigned' or 'set' to an orbit), the earth was pulled into the sun's orbit.

the truth,
contrary to popular belief, the first divine creation was NOT the universe — it was wisdom — sooner or later the scientific community will realize this fact, non-material existence prior to material, non-material before nature:

the beginning of creation, wisdom was first.
non-material laws which existed before the creation that would govern the universe.
like laws physics, logic, mathematics...


regarding wisdom,
"When he established the heavens, I was there;
when he drew a circle on the face of the deep,
28 when he made firm the skies above,
when he established the fountains of the deep,
29 when he assigned to the sea its limit,
so that the waters might not transgress his command,
when he marked out the foundations of the earth,
30 then I was beside him, like a master workman,
and I was daily his delight,
rejoicing before him always,..."
proverbs 8
the laws of physics


scientists can further drill down into the biblical hebrew & greek texts of genesis, psalms, job, john, hebrews... for further details of creation, our world, for example, 'empty void' 'without shape & dark' 'surface of the deep' 'darkness was' 'water' 'breath of God' 'what is made is made from things not seen'... the bible is unique in this respect, no other book is like this.


soooooo class... God's love first to freely create us, his mind, then wisdom (the laws to control nature/creation), ok now the creation of dark energy & dark matter before light not the reverse.

moses to scientists, 'youre welcome'  

ooooorrr, you can believe everything came from nothing, unguided, undesigned, without knowledge, without laws, by chance. presto, magic! 


peace


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jul 20, 2016)

Totally correct from all this incognito..Google=God.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2016)

x15 said:


> according to science the earth is older than the sun.
> the sun is younger than earth, the earth is older than the moon.
> 
> here's why,
> ...


God is not tl;dr


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 20, 2016)

Assuming god actually exists, what is his motivation? Why does he get up & go to work every day? That good/evil thing is bullshit; the devil is a sock puppet...


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 21, 2016)

Nah mates, you've got it all wrong!

The universe and god become one while you're having a good wank- joining in that magical sticky moment.

The meaning of life, written in spooge.


----------



## Cyrus420 (Jul 21, 2016)

MeJuana said:


> Something can't come from nothing so therefore...



According to our current understanding of physics and reality that is.


----------



## Cyrus420 (Jul 21, 2016)

x15 said:


> by definition God (if the biblical definition is used). God would have to be outside of creation, the things made, like the universe. God would have to be something more powerful than the universe & the laws of physics in order to create them, for example, cause & effect, the cause has to be greater than the effect.
> 
> scientists tell us time was created at the beginning of the universe. God is outside of time. the universe is stuck in time since it had a beginning & it has a ending event.
> 
> ...


That is one definition out of millions. Are you sure it's the correct one though? 

Technically speaking people are still out on whether such a powerful entity even exists. Logic and reasoning lead us to believe it doesn't but if you're going to insist I would think you have to prove your object before you define it.


----------



## Cyrus420 (Jul 21, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> Assuming god actually exists, what is his motivation? Why does he get up & go to work every day? That good/evil thing is bullshit; the devil is a sock puppet...


If a god existed in the form many seem to think he would take i.e. infinite, all knowing, all powerful...

Then we'd never be able to comprehend the motivations of such a thing beyond us. It's like ant contemplating a human it can't.


----------



## Cyrus420 (Jul 21, 2016)

x15 said:


> argument from ignorance? please no need to insult.
> 
> what is more plausible regarding the beginning of this universe?
> 1. the universe just happened out of nothing? this would be magic not science nor logic.
> ...


1. No one believes the universe was created by magic unless we count you and people who believe in gods. Multiple hypothesis' exist to explain the origin of the universe and any real scientist would most likely tell you, "Well I don't KNOW how the universe began but we're beginning to have some clues and ideas." because that is the stage we are in when it comes to explaining the origins of the universe from a scientific perspective, we don't know but we're working on it.

2. This is not more plausible considering the hundreds of other creation myths that are out there. Your bible only asserts one of many variations on how this world was created. How can you be sure it is true and reliable? It isn't like the Bible has any proof to it, just like any other holy text it is obviously a work of myth and fiction that inspire their respective religions but that is about it. No amount of interpretation is going to produce anything scientifically substantial from your holy text and that is just the truth of the matter.


My point would be: Just because we don't know something doesn't mean we have to fill the gap in knowledge with anything. Lots of people like to fill the gaps of knowledge in with religion but that isn't right. The mysteries of life are like a puzzle, we have some of the pieces and we're figuring out how they fit together. Once we figure out what pieces fit together we can take a step back and begin to look at the picture our incomplete puzzle forms in order to continue figuring out more of it. And religion and wild speculation is like trying to jam whatever piece you can into these gaps hoping it will fit if only to scratch that itch of not knowing by replacing it with what I personally considering to be a very comforting albeit extremely deceitful lie.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 21, 2016)

Cyrus420 said:


> 1. No one believes the universe was created by magic unless we count you and people who believe in gods. Multiple hypothesis' exist to explain the origin of the universe and any real scientist would most likely tell you, "Well I don't KNOW how the universe began but we're beginning to have some clues and ideas." because that is the stage we are in when it comes to explaining the origins of the universe from a scientific perspective, we don't know but we're working on it.
> 
> 2. This is not more plausible considering the hundreds of other creation myths that are out there. Your bible only asserts one of many variations on how this world was created. How can you be sure it is true and reliable? It isn't like the Bible has any proof to it, just like any other holy text it is obviously a work of myth and fiction that inspire their respective religions but that is about it. No amount of interpretation is going to produce anything scientifically substantial from your holy text and that is just the truth of the matter.
> 
> ...


And yet, I remain in awe of the universe as science has explored and explained it. It doesn't need to be magic to amaze me.


----------



## Cyrus420 (Jul 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> And yet, I remain in awe of the universe as science has explored and explained it. It doesn't need to be magic to amaze me.


I'm still wrapping my mind around the small and big things. It blows my mind we've observed something as small as an atom and have proven the existence of stars that would envelope our whole solar system. The scale is pretty impressive.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 21, 2016)

God Mode


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 21, 2016)

x15 said:


> according to science the earth is older than the sun.
> the sun is younger than earth, the earth is older than the moon.
> 
> here's why,
> ...


Even before matter existed Time was present, Time is where one (for me) can find God in the/this present moment. Not a minute from now or ago but this moment. If I worry about tomorrow, regret yesterday my mind is not in the present where God resides. (He's not worried)

.....then I forget. Practice, practice practice.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2016)

There are small universes everywhere. I've got a big pile of organic soil sitting on a tarp in the driveway that is a universe. Rich diversity of life, and if you're a microbe, travelling from one end to the other is inconceivable. Until I break out the shovel...


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 21, 2016)

Cyrus420 said:


> According to our current understanding of physics and reality that is.


According to yours maybe. Do some calculus and find yea you can set values equal to zero.

Perspective.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 21, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Even before matter existed Time was present, Time is where one (for me) can find God in the/this present moment. Not a minute from now or ago but this moment. If I worry about tomorrow, regret yesterday my mind is not in the present where God resides. (He's not worried)
> 
> .....then I forget. Practice, practice practice.


God's where the pain is, duh


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 21, 2016)

Cyrus420 said:


> If a god existed in the form many seem to think he would take i.e. infinite, all knowing, all powerful...
> 
> Then we'd never be able to comprehend the motivations of such a thing beyond us. It's like ant contemplating a human it can't.


It's self expression. If i have a personallity, that personality is part of me but not the entirety. But yea you're right


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 21, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> God's where the pain is, duh


Sorry about your pain.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 21, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Sorry about your pain.


you should be


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 21, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> God Mode


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2016)

The artist formerly known as Triclops?


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 21, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Incorrect. I was not looking to refute anything, I posted my perspective which is entirely different.
> 
> Best of luck. Also, I'll do as I please, thanks.


"You / no one can compute the amount of available information (known and unknown), so, is it God of the Gaps-ish to say that it cannot be possible that a "God" exists?"

I never said that a God is not possible, but that no evidence supports one.

You can go on believing non evidenced things as reality all you want.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2016)

The burden of proof is on the affirmative position.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 21, 2016)

^what?


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 21, 2016)

x15 said:


> according to science the earth is older than the sun.
> the sun is younger than earth, the earth is older than the moon.
> 
> here's why,
> ...


Please get educated beyond apologetic websites...


"The sun, at 4.6 billion years old, predates all the other bodies in our solar system. But it turns out that much of the water we swim in and drink here on Earth is even older.

A new model of the chemistry of the early solar system finds that up to half the water now on Earth was inherited from an abundant supply of interstellar ice as our sun formed. That means our solar system’s moisture wasn’t the result of local conditions in the proto-planetary disk, but rather a regular feature of planetary formation — raising hopes that life could indeed exist elsewhere in the universe. "

http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d-brief/2014/09/25/earths-water-is-older-than-the-sun/#.V5F_ep8pAj0

The Bible says the Earth does not move.

*Psalm 93:1 Young's Literal Translation (YLT)*

"93 Jehovah hath reigned, Excellency He hath put on, Jehovah put on strength, He girded Himself, Also -- established is the world, unmoved."

*Psalm 96:10 Young's Literal Translation (YLT)*

"10 Say among nations, `Jehovah hath reigned, Also -- established is the world, unmoved, He judgeth the peoples in uprightness.' "

The Earth is set on pillars.

*Psalm 104:5 Young's Literal Translation (YLT)*

"5 He hath founded earth on its bases, It is not moved to the age and for ever."

The Earth is a flat circle.

*Isaiah 40:22 Young's Literal Translation (YLT)*

"22 He who is sitting on the circle of the earth, And its inhabitants [are] as grasshoppers, He who is stretching out as a thin thing the heavens, And spreadeth them as a tent to dwell in."


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 21, 2016)

There was a little bit of God in my home cooked bacon double cheese burger, patties fried in the bacon grease. He might call me home for eating it, but Lord have mercy it was a fine sandwich!

That is my testimony for this evening!


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jul 21, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> God's where the pain is, duh


Suffer...


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jul 21, 2016)

AKA live free, non-deduct..


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 22, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> "You / no one can compute the amount of available information (known and unknown), so, is it God of the Gaps-ish to say that it cannot be possible that a "God" exists?"
> 
> I never said that a God is not possible, but that no evidence supports one.
> 
> You can go on believing non evidenced things as reality all you want.


Correct. Everything you now know was an unknown at some point in time. You get it now?

Edit: You went all "Dorothy Supreme" with the straw man image yet failed to address my question re: computing all known and unknown information. Why?

And to post an image of someone selling "God" door-to-door has nothing to do with me and our conversation. How do you compute that without getting an error?


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 22, 2016)

I just lost the game


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 22, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Correct. Everything you now know was an unknown at some point in time. You get it now?


Yes. I just do not insert a magic man in the gaps of our understanding, nor do I say it's impossible like you implied (ergo Strawman).

Give evidence for your sky wizard instead of making presuppositions. 



eye exaggerate said:


> Edit: You went all "Dorothy Supreme" with the straw man image yet failed to address my question re: computing all known and unknown information. Why?


The same question can be applied to Unicorns, yet so far there's no evidence of such just like your imaginary friend.



eye exaggerate said:


> And to post an image of someone selling "God" door-to-door has nothing to do with me and our conversation. How do you compute that without getting an error?


I thought it was funny.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 22, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Yes. I just do not insert a magic man in the gaps of our understanding, nor do I say it's impossible like you implied (ergo Strawman).
> 
> Give evidence for your sky wizard instead of making presuppositions.
> 
> ...



The thing is, though, that I do not apply magic to the gaps (sexually, maybe lol), and you assume that I believe in a sky wizard. Your assumptions are gaping gaps echoed through the halls of this eternal argument but you attempt to call me out. That's like the pot calling the weed bad, same shit. I said that it was impossible to compute all known and unknown information, that's the truth, doesn't matter which side you are on.

All you have to do is answer the question "can you compute all known and unknown information". I also said that "no one can" which includes me. You point toward supporting evidence as the reason that you don't feel there is a "God", and I can't fault you for that anymore than you can fault my own subjective evidence (maybe ask how I perceive such a "being"?). Since there is no clear answer, both positions end up as nearly identical statements.

Let's be mature about this and do away with the names like unicorns, sky wizard, and etc., they do us no good. Happy to hash it out without the "subtle" jabs.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 22, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> The thing is, though, that I do not apply magic to the gaps (sexually, maybe lol), and you assume that I believe in a sky wizard. Your assumptions are gaping gaps echoed through the halls of this eternal argument but you attempt to call me out. That's like the pot calling the weed bad, same shit. I said that it was impossible to compute all known and unknown information, that's the truth, doesn't matter which side you are on.
> 
> All you have to do is answer the question "can you compute all known and unknown information". I also said that "no one can" which includes me. You point toward supporting evidence as the reason that you don't feel there is a "God", and I can't fault you for that anymore than you can fault my own subjective evidence (maybe ask how I perceive such a "being"?). Since there is no clear answer, both positions end up as nearly identical statements.
> 
> Let's be mature about this and do away with the names like unicorns, sky wizard, and etc., they do us no good. Happy to hash it out without the "subtle" jabs.


Do you accept Jesus Christ as your Lord, and Savior?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 22, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Do you accept Jesus Christ as your Lord, and Savior?


Sex created me, I don't know anything outside of that. Do you?


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 22, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Sex created me, I don't know anything outside of that. Do you?


Dead stars from long ago created me.

Do you accept Jesus Christ as your Lord, and Savior?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 22, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Dead stars from long ago created me.
> 
> Do you accept Jesus Christ as your Lord, and Savior?


Sorry, too anthropomorphic for me, care to pose that question in a another way?


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 22, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Sorry, too anthropomorphic for me, care to pose that question in a another way?


Do you believe Jesus Christ died on the cross to atone for your sins? Resurrected on the third day, and bodily rose up to the Heavens?

Do you accept Jesus Christ as your Lord, and Savior?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 22, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Do you believe Jesus Christ died on the cross to atone for your sins? Resurrected on the third day, and bodily rose up to the Heavens?
> 
> Do you accept Jesus Christ as your Lord, and Savior?


Are you asking the question in the esoteric sense? Sorry, have to ask since this is nothing but a loaded question.

Kind of the same as you saying dopamine all the time. Should I assume that since science told you "dopamine" that you stop your search there because of the infallibility of science? Seems lazy. Will the answer still be dopamine in a hundred years? If not, are you still correct to say so right now?

Edit: Saviour, meaning, Authentic Self free of the attachments of ego? Is that what you mean?


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 22, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Are you asking the question in the esoteric sense? Sorry, have to ask since this is nothing but a loaded question.


Three times is good enough, but it's a pertinent question.



eye exaggerate said:


> Kind of the same as you saying dopamine all the time. Should I assume that since science told you "dopamine" that you stop your search there because of the infallibility of science? Seems lazy. Will the answer still be dopamine in a hundred years? If not, are you still correct to say so right now?


Science is a method. Science shows that Dopamine is behind addictions both for drug use, and of thought. It's a motivator through evolution that activates the part of the brain that gets our attention wether we are conscious of it, or not. When science shows evidence otherwise then I will go with said evidence.

When there's evidence for a God, then I will believe.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 22, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Three times is good enough, but it's a pertinent question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that's totally cool. I don't want you to believe, that shit's up to you man. My belief is in the esoteric, and my personal experiences cannot be measured save by me.

I trust in science but also look inward for other answers.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 22, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> And that's totally cool. I don't want you to believe, that shit's up to you man. My belief is in the esoteric, and my personal experiences cannot be measured save by me.
> 
> I trust in science but also look inward for other answers.


Good.

Did you know:

That Schizophrenics have high levels of Dopamine?

Dopamine can cause hallucinations, and feelings of oneness with the universe?

Dopamine strengthens neurological pathways, and this is why trying to talk someone out of an addiction is a difficult task.

Drugs, and thought release Dopamine, and it's related to creativity. In other words it can be a force of progress, or people making up meaning where there is none (regress).


----------



## x15 (Jul 22, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> So the Nile Croc previously pictured is not a "fearfully great reptile"?
> 
> Your line of thinking is false equivalency through confirmation bias.
> 
> ...




oh, boy... where does one start... 

youre misunderstanding the references otherwise you would not have post that response 

this all started with someone saying inaccurately that the bible does not reference dinosaurs remember? so i posted a reference to make aware that the bible does indeed reference dinosaurs.



peace


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 22, 2016)

x15 said:


> oh, boy... where does one start...
> 
> youre misunderstanding the references otherwise you would not have post that response
> 
> ...


Red Herring much?


----------



## x15 (Jul 22, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> What I'm saying I can back it up with evidence based science.
> 
> You are working through confirmation, and cognitive biases.
> 
> ...




hey, dalek 

what i was attempting to clarify previously is that some of your statements you do not apply to yourself & you dont realize this.

for example, using a previous post of yours & references from the your video links...

'confirmation bias' — how does non-critical thinking happen, how is it undermined?

'people tend to acknowledge only information they already believe'. <--- this is you

'natural need for social inclusion could suspend our abilities to think critically'. <--- this is you

'we may prefer to remain in social groups that have certain attitudes, because questioning those values & attitudes might upset people close to us'. <--- this is you

see? get the picture? these statements can be used on anything we dont agree with, fill in the blanks. THIS IS NOT EMPIRICAL EVIDENCE. that was someone's antidotal psychological hypothesis. does not mean it is true, nevertheless i just used it on you since you posted it. one could say youre blinded by your own beliefs. 

all im asking from anyone is answer my posts with scientific empirical evidence, otherwise, your posts & others are just antidotal, unsupported positions 

answer the nasa & alexander vilenkin links, the hebrew texts i posted, or, stay within your social comfort group. 
i challenge anyone to think critically otherwise they are the ones as you say are '...very detrimental thinking that drags societies'


see? playing by your rules 



peace


----------



## x15 (Jul 22, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Red Herring much?



lol! just answer the questions/posts scientifically . 

memes & insults are not reasons, nor facts, nor science lol! 

peace


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 22, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Good.
> 
> Did you know:
> 
> ...


Can totally see it on the creative side, I spend a fair bit of time there lol


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 22, 2016)

At x15

You have been refuted. What difference does it make that the Bible got two 50/50 chances right (plants before animals & dark before light) when it has so many other things wrong?

The Bible does not describe animals that went extinct millions of years ago.

I'm going by evidence while you're the one that has to twist things to fit your world view.

I'll post pics to entertain/educate others, and continue to do so.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 22, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Can totally see it on the creative side, I spend a fair bit of time there lol


Cannabis releases Dopamine

http://www.leafscience.com/2014/05/10/marijuana-dopamine-science/


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 22, 2016)

If the sky wizard performs the act of believing in himself then, by the sky wizard, belief will be in him!

Duh


----------



## YO IT'S TRAVIS (Aug 8, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Besides your argument from ignorance, what made God?


Lol call him ignorant becuase he made a badass point... Question you for. Do you think our minds can handle every form of knowledge our universe(and outside our universe) has to offer (not all at once but individually) or is there a point were some sort of knowledge is so complex our human minds could never comprehend or understand it? Would we then just call that type of knowledge "fake" or "unreal" just because our minds can't handle it and it make no sense to us humans, even tho it would be a real presents in this universe we live in? Just somthing we don't have the equipment in our minds to process?


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 9, 2016)

YO IT'S TRAVIS said:


> Lol call him ignorant becuase he made a badass point... Question you for. Do you think our minds can handle every form of knowledge our universe(and outside our universe) has to offer (not all at once but individually) or is there a point were some sort of knowledge is so complex our human minds could never comprehend or understand it? Would we then just call that type of knowledge "fake" or "unreal" just because our minds can't handle it and it make no sense to us humans, even tho it would be a real presents in this universe we live in? Just somthing we don't have the equipment in our minds to process?


It's not a badass point, but a logical fallacy.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_from_ignorance

Sure there can be things incomprehensible, but we are learning. Quantum mechanics would make the average person's head spin.

You do realize we are evolved mutated crazy apes?


----------



## mypassion (Aug 10, 2016)

Science lies.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2016)

mypassion said:


> Science lies.


Still beats a talking snake. 
Or the idea of a human living three days in the belly of a whale. 
Or a flood that covered the entire earth. (Where did the water go?)
The bible also has a dark side. Do you know what it means to put an entire city to the sword? Yeah, not pretty. Kinda takes ethnic cleansing to a new level. 
Slavery is peachy, incest divine. Gotta love the bible...


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 12, 2016)

Yea science pfft

Electricity pfft

Agriculture pfft

Medicine pfft

Friendship pfft


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 13, 2016)

A simply perfect explanation is found in the Wonder of THE GREAT UNKNOWN. Only after this is discovered, will we begin to see how much NOTHING actually matters.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 13, 2016)

Don't fall for the new age bullshit. You are NOT God. *Nor ever will Be.*


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 13, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Don't fall for the new age bullshit. You are NOT God. *Nor ever will Be.*


I believe they said the universe itself was GOD, but who on earth can prove they know. The answer is so simply perfect that it continues to be overlooked, or in some cases like yours, ignored all together. We'll figure it out one day


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## iHearAll (Aug 13, 2016)

whys this even on your mind haha


HeatlessBBQ said:


> Don't fall for the new age bullshit. You are NOT God. *Nor ever will Be.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 14, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> whys this even on your mind haha


Because this thread is titled "The universe itself is God"

It should be titled, BULLSHIT


----------



## Moldy (Aug 14, 2016)

Stealthstyle said:


> Not some invisible man in the sky.
> The universe controls everything has rules of physics controls gravity and should be worshiped more than some invisible man in the sky.


Worship is for sheep. Understanding is man's job.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 14, 2016)

The


HeatlessBBQ said:


> Because this thread is titled "The universe itself is God"
> 
> It should be titled, BULLSHIT


The Universe sent us this http://weknownothing2015.wordpress.com/the-universal-truth. Whether you want to see it is completely up to you. That's my philosophy on the whole shabang. You're right, I'm wrong but in the end we all realize that NOTHING Matters.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 14, 2016)

Moldy said:


> Worship is for sheep. Understanding is man's job.


hmm good for you


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 14, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Because this thread is titled "The universe itself is God"
> 
> It should be titled, BULLSHIT


the universe is everything, god is the source of everything.

soo yea there's a difference.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 14, 2016)

Moldy said:


> Worship is for sheep. Understanding is man's job.


That's the movement. Knowledge is distraction to keep us from learning to understand.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 14, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> the universe is everything, god is the source of everything.
> 
> soo yea there's a difference.


The universe was created God wasn't.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 14, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> At x15
> 
> You have been refuted. What difference does it make that the Bible got two 50/50 chances right (plants before animals & dark before light) when it has so many other things wrong?
> 
> ...


In the book of Job "Leviathan, the greatestof of Gods creations"


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 14, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> The universe was created God wasn't.


i think this is the exact thing that people have a hard time grasping. all these people saying God isnt real, i mean they're right yea. but God's God, so doesnt have to be REAL, still our God.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 14, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> i think this is the exact thing that people have a hard time grasping. all these people saying God isnt real, i mean they're right yea. but God's God, so doesnt have to be REAL, still our God.


Well said, who do you believe is God iHearAll?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 14, 2016)

https://answersingenesis.org/dinosaurs/could-behemoth-have-been-a-dinosaur/


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 14, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> i think this is the exact thing that people have a hard time grasping. all these people saying God isnt real, i mean they're right yea. but God's God, so doesnt have to be REAL, still our God.


Sooooo right. That's what was meant by referring to GOD as The Great Unknown


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 14, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Well said, who do you believe is God iHearAll?


just God


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> The universe was created God wasn't.


God was created by man. Just like Santa Claus. If man ceased to exist, so would our version of god.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 14, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> God was created by man. Just like Santa Claus. If man ceased to exist, so would our version of god.


Our version would be gone, but not its overall universal Being


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> Our version would be gone, but not its overall universal Being


Our version is the only version until I see proof to the contrary. The burden of proof is on the affirmative position.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 15, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> Our version is the only version until I see proof to the contrary. The burden of proof is on the affirmative position.


Ok, but how do you see something that you've been taught is unable to be seen? 


Az-uar Iam said:


> The
> 
> The Universe sent us this http://weknownothing2015.wordpress.com/the-universal-truth. Whether you want to see it is completely up to you. That's my philosophy on the whole shabang. You're right, I'm wrong but in the end we all realize that NOTHING Matters.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> Ok, but how do you see something that you've been taught is unable to be seen?


With my eyeballs? Physical reality has more credibility than brainwashing. Faith is not required.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 15, 2016)

When have you seen GOD?


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 15, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> With my eyeballs? Physical reality has more credibility than brainwashing. Faith is not required.


When you understand the truth, you see faith for what it is. Mind manipulation


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> When have you seen GOD?


Exactly my point! It's hard to see something that does not exist.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 15, 2016)

You're missing my main point. I'm not a religious scholar so I can't quote a bunch of scriptures, but I have seen proof of something so amazing, it has the ability to change the world.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> In the book of Job "Leviathan, the greatestof of Gods creations"









https://www.biblegateway.com/quicksearch/?quicksearch=leviathan&qs_version=RSV


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 17, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> You're missing my main point. I'm not a religious scholar so I can't quote a bunch of scriptures, but I have seen proof of something so amazing, it has the ability to change the world.


Do tell.

Edit: Found it.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 19, 2016)

MeJuana said:


> Something can't come from nothing so therefore nothing can not exist. If nothing could exist we would be nothing since nothing is the theoretical start. So if nothing can't exist then everything must exist. Therefore somewhere in some plain of reality all things are true. The only real question is which plain of reality are we on? By the way I think we are the universe and we are all part of the same energy that brought everything into existence. We may never be in this state of matter again but we will always exist.


Just an opinion, but look at nothing, not as the beginning, but the 1st response to what has & will always be. If we start with WONDER, you can see NOTHING in a whole new light


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 3, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> https://www.biblegateway.com/quicksearch/?quicksearch=leviathan&qs_version=RSV


I mid stated. I meant behemoth. Behemoth was most likely a Bronciasaurus. Leviathon could've been a crocodile or something like what we call a sea monster. Something like a sea dragon.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 6, 2016)

*A man said to the universe*: "Sir I exist!" "However," replied the *universe*, "The fact has not created in me A sense of obligation."


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

Stealthstyle said:


> Not some invisible man in the sky.
> The universe controls everything has rules of physics controls gravity and should be worshiped more than some invisible man in the sky.


Our thoughts are the universe, thought up by another thought, the first and last ... gods.



The universe actually controls nothing apart from gravity.






Just thought i'd let ya'll know if you already didn't  it's trending on twitter @ weDon'tKnowShitWeJustThinkWeD.........



@ loves trending also  lest we forget.


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 6, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> You're missing my main point. I'm not a religious scholar so I can't quote a bunch of scriptures, but I have seen proof of something so amazing, it has the ability to change the world.


yep, not always amazing as in happy and cool though.


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 6, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> Our version is the only version until I see proof to the contrary. The burden of proof is on the affirmative position.


kill an animal then. that animal's god is dead. your body is your god then. take care of he or she (your body) so you dont go running into a church with a gun or blatantly making poor choices. death is God just as much as imaginary is God.


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 6, 2016)

in a likely fictional story but one that teaches about God. The Bagavad Gita As it is, takes place in a battle field where the "supreme personallity" of godhead is there claiming to be the voice of God pretty much. But there are many other voices of God claiming to be the voice of God. Then death shows up.


----------



## eightinthebox (Sep 6, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> Exactly my point! It's hard to see something that does not exist.


The oxygen we breathe is almost impossible to see, it exsits. When monkeys ruled the earth (the ones that you and I come from right? Or was it a big bang?) It didnt need to be some big explanation. It just was, as is today. Some people don't look hard enough.. Or maybe they are looking to hard...


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Sep 8, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I mid stated. I meant behemoth. Behemoth was most likely a Bronciasaurus. Leviathon could've been a crocodile or something like what we call a sea monster. Something like a sea dragon.















*Job 40:15-24*

"15 “Look at Behemoth,
which I made just as I made you;
it eats grass like an ox.
16 Its strength is in its loins,
and its power in the muscles of its belly.
17 It makes its tail stiff like a cedar;
the sinews of its thighs are knit together.
18 Its bones are tubes of bronze,
its limbs like bars of iron.

19 “It is the first of the great acts of God—
only its Maker can approach it with the sword.
20 For the mountains yield food for it
where all the wild animals play.
21 Under the lotus plants it lies,
in the covert of the reeds and in the marsh.
22 The lotus trees cover it for shade;
the willows of the wadi surround it.
23 Even if the river is turbulent, it is not frightened;
it is confident though Jordan rushes against its mouth.
24 Can one take it with hooks
or pierce its nose with a snare?"


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 8, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> *Job 40:15-24*
> 
> "15 “Look at Behemoth,
> which I made just as I made you;
> ...


why make a reference to the ox if this is to be a creature that we can name as easily as an elephant? im just argueing to argue btw. beer and boredom ya know?


----------



## primabudda (Sep 9, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> *Job 40:15-24*
> 
> "15 “*Look at Behemoth,
> which I made just as I made you;*
> ...


how wrote this ?


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Sep 9, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> why make a reference to the ox if this is to be a creature that we can name as easily as an elephant? im just argueing to argue btw. beer and boredom ya know?





primabudda said:


> how wrote this ?


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 9, 2016)

primabudda said:


> how wrote this ?


aliens.


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 9, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> View attachment 3776571


you know when you're walking behind a group of girls and one of them smells like freshly creamed pussy.......

love that smell


----------



## primabudda (Sep 9, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> *Job 40:15-24*
> 
> "15 “Look at Behemoth,
> which I made* just as I made you*;


seriously who wrote that ^^


----------



## jbmac (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## primabudda (Sep 9, 2016)

jbmac said:


>


wow !! that's was like spot on !!


highly recommend others to watch it.


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 9, 2016)

primabudda said:


> seriously who wrote that ^^


worth while question. it sounds like a father who works in genetic engineering or made a mechanical tractor type of thing.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> View attachment 3776571


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## primabudda (Sep 9, 2016)

ok so *Mr Job* wrote it ?



*Job 40:15-24*

"15 “Look at Behemoth,
which* I made just as I made you*;
it eats grass like an ox.
16 Its strength is in its loins,
and its power in the muscles of its belly.
17 It makes its tail stiff like a cedar;
the sinews of its thighs are knit together.
18 Its bones are tubes of bronze,
its limbs like bars of iron.


*am i correct ? *


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Sep 9, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3776668


Great movie!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2016)

Todays lesson is if your not careful the vagus will help you see god with a quickness. Always be on your toes.........dont focus on him and the dummy focus on his foot placement in the mirror in the backround......these techniques can save your ass! Sans god.


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 9, 2016)

primabudda said:


> ok so *Mr Job* wrote it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think so, it could be a pen name. Some people believe that St John wrote under the pen name "Jesus".


----------



## primabudda (Sep 9, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> i think so, it could be a pen name. *Some people believe that St John wrote under the pen name "Jesus"*.


no way !! it just gets sillier

i give up.


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 9, 2016)

primabudda said:


> no way !! it just gets sillier
> 
> i give up.


lololololol


----------



## primabudda (Sep 9, 2016)

POS JOB !




what you think ? is he a lier ?


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 9, 2016)

primabudda said:


> POS JOB !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


about making a behemoth? i havent got a clue. he could be referring to a picture that he has colored of a made up creature and that wouldn't be a lie but if hes saying "im the voice of the lord and the lord is telling me to tell you that i the lord havr created behemoth yada yada i am the lord" then ill just read it as "im high as hell and really bored, listen to this shit!" and ill listen. cuz half of the shit in the bible sounds like a psychedelic experience. revelations for example.


----------



## eightinthebox (Sep 9, 2016)

The Christian bible as we know it today in america aka KJV. Is but a translation from Catholic priests of the Greek version of the book. If anyone speaks and second non-native language can relate some, that things get lost in translation. Not saying its not what they ment but when I talk about the white house to my non "american" English native brother, he may be talking about the house of white. Tomatoe/tomato one might say.


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 9, 2016)

eightinthebox said:


> The Christian bible as we know it today in america aka KJV. Is but a translation from Catholic priests of the Greek version of the book. If anyone speaks and second non-native language can relate some, that things get lost in translation. Not saying its not what they ment but when I talk about the white house to my non "american" English native brother, he may be talking about the house of white. Tomatoe/tomato one might say.


yea i read the first few chapters with a rasta accent and it made a great deal of sense lol


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Sep 13, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3776667





primabudda said:


> ok so *Mr Job* wrote it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's God talking to Job, and it's made up by an unknown author.


----------



## claypipe69 (Sep 27, 2016)

Mumma nature is god of all things She gives us everything we need Good surf ,Food ,like minded people, dumb ass people smart ass people, so we have all the universe has to offer at our finger tips if we open our eyes. Take some acid LSD preferably micro dots, you will maby lucky enough to see how minuscule we are, take a look in a rock pool to see a whole universe, look into a microscope there is another whole universe . could be we are just living in a drop of sweat on mother natures forehead given the amount of work she has to do..  love an brown rice


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

primabudda said:


> ok so *Mr Job* wrote it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Oct 17, 2016)

God definitely is a woman...if zany sex at all...dont yall agree??


----------



## Jubilant (Oct 17, 2016)

MeJuana said:


> Something can't come from nothing so therefore nothing can not exist. If nothing could exist we would be nothing since nothing is the theoretical start. So if nothing can't exist then everything must exist. Therefore somewhere in some plain of reality all things are true. The only real question is which plain of reality are we on? By the way I think we are the universe and we are all part of the same energy that brought everything into existence. We may never be in this state of matter again but we will always exist.


We are all nothing in its ultimate form and by this we are everything


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 17, 2016)

Red pill anybody?


----------

